# Martyn Lloyd-Jones Panel at the 2014 Together for The Gospel



## Stephen L Smith (May 8, 2014)

This is a must listen to Panel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZensRtZbmCg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Marrow Man (May 8, 2014)

I enjoyed the part about the Cadbury Eggs ...


----------



## timmopussycat (May 8, 2014)

Thank you for posting this!!!


----------



## reformedminister (May 9, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed it. Christ used that man to shape my preaching and my life as a minister of the Gospel of Christ. To God be the glory!


----------

